# Please help identifying an old Schwinn



## Mark Johnston (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi, new guy here in Phoenix. I recently aquired this bike from a friend. It has a 3 speed hub with drum brake. Serial # is J246543 which makes it a 1953 right? What model would this be? Was the springer a special order? 

I'm wondering what parts I need to search for to bring it back to at least stock appearance.
Sorry for all
Of the question, and thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 16, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2017)

The serial number was stamped Sept. 20, 1962. Springer forks were a factory option on some models and could have also been added by an owner or Schwinn dealer. Off the top of my head I can't think of any 1962 models that came standard with a springer fork. Looks like that bike was built frame up with parts that weren't original to the fame. No way now to determine what the original model was.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 17, 2017)

Thank you! I think I'll just make it operational and ride it!


----------



## Oilit (Apr 17, 2017)

Are the rims marked S-7 or S-2? I'm guessing it's a middleweight (S-7 rims) but if they're S-2's you could have a Wasp, which would be nice. That was Schwinn's last balloon tire bike.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 17, 2017)

It has S2s.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for pointing that out @Oilit 

If your bike is a ballooner then you lucked out! The only ballooner in 1962 was the Wasp so no guessing there. 
You can check the frame for verification.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 17, 2017)

I'll take a measurement and check, thanks!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 18, 2017)

I haven't had time to measure the frame, but regardless of what it was or is I would like opinions on what you guys would do with it.
Leave it be and ride it?
Give it a complete makeover?
Make it a bare bones cruiser?


----------



## rhenning (Apr 19, 2017)

It is your bike so have at it.  It would not be an easy bike to restore but certainly would be a good bike to make a rider.  It is not a bike I would sink a lot of money into.  Roger


----------



## Oilit (Apr 19, 2017)

According to the 1962 catalog, the Wasp had the spring fork available as an option (for $4.95!). The three speed wasn't a factory option, but if it's well done it's a good thing to have. Most of the sheet metal looks like it's been replaced, so you can fix it up to suit your taste. I'd say you have the makings of a good looking and good riding  bicycle.
http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, where can I get a front fender for it? The existing one is kind of bent up.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 19, 2017)

I was mistaken, the wheels are S7. I measured and the frame is not a balloon tire frame either. 
I'm guessing an American?


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Oilit (Apr 20, 2017)

Are you sure about those rims? They're dirty, but it looks like they have two rows of knurling, which would make them S-2's. S-7's had a single knurled strip right in the center. There should be a stamp on them in the center somewhere around the rim, "Schwinn Tubular S-()". You may have to clean them up to find it.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 20, 2017)

And if you clean up that hub, a Sturmey Archer hub will have a 2-digit number for the year ( from around 38 to around 83) and a single or two digit number for the month (1 - 12). Actually, I think I read somewhere (maybe Sheldon Brown) that in the thirties they only had one digit for the year, and went to two in the forties. I'm guessing yours dates from the late 50's or early 60's. I don't think those drum brake three speed hubs are real common. The three speed hubs I've seen are usually paired with caliper brakes or sometimes a coaster brake, but I've heard that with the coaster brake, if you're in neutral, you have no brake at all.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 20, 2017)

And measuring the difference between the frames is tricky. The balloon tire frames have  about a half inch more clearance for the tires, but the seat stays curve and the actual width depends on exactly where you measure. If  you set them side by side you can see the difference, so if you know somebody with a Corvette, American, Typhoon or any other middleweight, go compare. I was confused about this stuff until I saw the different bikes for myself, then it becomes  a lot more clear.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 20, 2017)

why not just look at the tire size on the sidewall? problem solved.whatever this bike was,it's obviously not any more.lots of potential to be a nice rider.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 20, 2017)

You are right, I'm sorry for the confusion. The local bike shop told me they were S7, but I checked & they are S2s. 
I'm going to try to get it cleaned up
a little and operational this weekend.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 20, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> why not just look at the tire size on the sidewall? problem solved.whatever this bike was,it's obviously not any more.lots of potential to be a nice rider.



I'm just sad that I didn't find it first! But I agree 100%, there's lots of potential in that bike!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 20, 2017)

Oilit said:


> I'm just sad that I didn't find it first! But I agree 100%, there's lots of potential in that bike!



What would you do with it? I'm thinking about stripping it down, cleaning everything up, getting the frame etc. powder-coated, losing the aftermarket fenders, adding an S seat and decals, and calling it good.
Gonna need the right chain guard though.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mark Johnston said:


> What would you do with it? I'm thinking about stripping it down, cleaning everything up, getting the frame etc. powder-coated, losing the aftermarket fenders, adding an S seat and decals, and calling it good.
> Gonna need the right chain guard though.




That's exactly what I would do. I wonder if a candy powder would cost more than paint.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 20, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> That's exactly what I would do. I wonder if a candy powder would cost more than paint.



I'm not worried about the cost, just want to make her pretty again.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 21, 2017)

Mark Johnston said:


> What would you do with it? I'm thinking about stripping it down, cleaning everything up, getting the frame etc. powder-coated, losing the aftermarket fenders, adding an S seat and decals, and calling it good.
> Gonna need the right chain guard though.



I agree about the chain guard. The only other thing I might do is look for a drum brake for the front wheel. The '54/55 Jaguars are nice bikes, and that would give you the same function, but with a springer fork! I might even go with a Phantom style chain guard, like the ballooner Jaguars had. And if you're going to repaint it anyway, some of the Boulder Schwinns had good two-tone color combinations. Take your time, look at what other people have done and pick what looks good!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 21, 2017)

I took her for a little spin today, still gotta work out a few kinks in the shifter, and brake, but she rides really nice.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 21, 2017)

Whoever painted it Coppertone did a good job, it looks like factory paint to me.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 21, 2017)

Apparently I need to find one of these? The one on it is fugly and of questionable functionality.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm not sure that shifter will work with a three speed. There were many different styles of SA shifters over the years, even plastic versions. The here marked B with the upside down markings is the one used in 1961. Your hub appears to be a 1955 issue.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 23, 2017)

Cant beat the oldie Schwinns,they last forever for a reason. They were overbuilt,made to take nearly anything a kid could give them. Only thing that could kill one is leaving it  in the elements. Cool bike


----------

